# How do you get the photo on the bottom on everytime u post??



## M9 JOC (Nov 16, 2006)

trying everything to get a picture on the bottom of my posts can somebody shed some light.

James


----------



## markymarkmark (Aug 29, 2006)

It looks to me as though you have managed


----------



## M9 JOC (Nov 16, 2006)

haha now i cant resize it dude


----------

